# A novel that may interest membes of this forum - Winter Fall



## Doomwriter (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello folks, I am the author of a newly-released novel entitled Winter Fall, a story of a family's struggle to survive in the aftermath of the Yellowstone Supervolcano, as well as the war which follows (in other words, a real TSHTF scenario.)

This novel is available as an e-book on Amazon Kindle for $3.75, FREE if you're a Kindle Unlimited subscriber. I invite you to read the free preview to see if this book strikes your fancy.









Amazon.com: Winter Fall eBook: Byron Tucker: Kindle Store


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Do you have a 1'st page sample? 
Even though English is my third language, I get very frustrated with many e-books 
on Amazon due to incorrect English grammar and constant spelling mistakes, it seems that editing is no longer a priority. I'm not at all implying that this is the case with your book, I would prefer to buy after at least a small sample.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Doomwriter - First I would like to say welcome to the forums and PLEASE make an introduction thread as soon as you can. Most of us don't like when people come on here trying to sell a product..

Having said that I agree with TG. Either between Amazon or even here you should provide a sample. I read way to many books and before trying out a new author I always look for a sample to see if I even like their style of writing. You currently have three positive reviews on amazon; but since you are new to the game it would not tempt me to buy the book... without a sample of your writing style. 

I did enjoy your summary of your book though on Amazon with the Hollywood Blockbuster style comments... style points!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

He already made an intro.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> He already made an intro.


Well slap me sideways and call me stupid.. Been a long day 

Sooooo besides the general intro thread (which thank you for introducing yourself before trying to explain your great new book) you should still try to post a sample of your book to amazon or something.

For my mistake here is free advertising of your book description:

Publication Date: October 2, 2014

Get ready for the big freeze ...

On August 1st, 2019, the Yellowstone Supervolcano erupts in its most cataclysmic eruption ever, unleashing a scene of destruction such as humankind has never seen and triggering a civilization-ending volcanic winter.

The Durant family, taking an idyllic vacation to Yellowstone on the eve of its mighty eruption, are forced to fight for their lives as they make a hair-raising escape from the exploding supervolcano. They're able to reach a place of relative safety at the homestead of a relative, only to realize their struggles are just beginning ...

Join the Durants as they embark on an epic, hard-fought struggle for survival against all odds in a ruined, frozen landscape beset by hunger, lawlessness and civil war.

"A thrill ride you won't soon forget."

"A gripping tale of apocalyptic horror, extreme danger and hardship mixed with a healthy dose of terror - and hope. You'd better have your Coke and popcorn ready for this one."

"A story of an all-American family battling the greatest disaster of all time - and the utter destruction of society afterwards."

Note: If this book was a movie, it would have the rating of "R" - for violence and language. Recommended for mature readers age 17


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Since I have Amazon Unlimited I went ahead and downloaded for free. Looking forward to reading it. Still working on one Inor recommended to me though so may take me a little bit to get to it.


----------



## Doomwriter (Oct 19, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Doomwriter - First I would like to say welcome to the forums and PLEASE make an introduction thread as soon as you can. Most of us don't like when people come on here trying to sell a product..
> 
> Having said that I agree with TG. Either between Amazon or even here you should provide a sample. I read way to many books and before trying out a new author I always look for a sample to see if I even like their style of writing. You currently have three positive reviews on amazon; but since you are new to the game it would not tempt me to buy the book... without a sample of your writing style.
> 
> I did enjoy your summary of your book though on Amazon with the Hollywood Blockbuster style comments... style points!


Thanks, and as for the writing sample, you can read 10% of the book for free using the "Look inside" feature on my book page - all you have to do is to click on the book cover and it'll put up a window that shows the first 3-4 chapters of my book. I strongly encourage anyone interested in my book to do this, to make sure it's something you'd like to read before purchasing.


----------



## Doomwriter (Oct 19, 2014)

For those who are unable to use the preview feature on my Amazon page for whatever reason, here's the prologue of my novel - hopefully this will give you an idea of my writing style:

*June 17th, 2019 - Yellowstone National Park*

A bead of sweat rolled off Professor William Ellington's forehead into his left eye as he dangled on two hundred feet of free-hanging rope. He glanced up at the portal of blue sky above and then back down at the inky depths of the massive sinkhole below him. Panic spread through his veins like liquid fire, his heart jackhammering in his chest, threatening to burst out of his ribcage at any second.
To say he had doubts about this excursion, which Wyoming State University didn't even authorize, would easily qualify for the understatement of the year. But as he pondered the reason for doing this, Ellington bit his lip, swallowed a lump of raw fear and continued to descend, allowing the nylon rope to slip through the carabiner underneath his posterior. Authorized or not, it was vitally important to place the instruments down at the bottom of the newly-formed sinkhole so he could collect fresh data about the true state of things underneath Yellowstone.
Despite widely-held opinion in the scientific community that the recent changes taking place in Yellowstone were of a benign nature, with little indication of it erupting as a supervolcano any time soon, Ellington thought differently. In spite of the ridicule he endured from his colleagues, he held the belief that the vast magma chamber that lay underneath Yellowstone like a sleeping giant was indeed on the move, setting the stage for an eruption of cataclysmic proportions. If Yellowstone really did go off in such an eruption, it could possibly represent the end of modern civilization itself, brought on by tremendous ash fall and a years-long volcanic winter.
As risky as this mission was, the need to gather the data needed to warn the world of what could very well happen in the near future outweighed the grave danger to his own life. Doing his best to ignore the sulfuric fumes gagging his throat, Ellington descended as quickly as he could, the opening of the sky above him growing smaller by the second. Tendrils of hot, steamy air entangled his body as the not-yet-visible bottom of the sinkhole grumbled like distant thunder.
A young male voice crackled in his headphones. "Are you doing okay down there? We can barely see you."
Ellington smiled briefly as he thought about the two eager-faced assistants who had accompanied him to Yellowstone on their own time, without pay or even extra credit. The prospect of performing a dangerous, "unauthorized" activity was plenty inducement enough for them to volunteer for this mission, although he made certain they'd not be facing the same risks as he did. Taking a moment to adjust his microphone, he said, "Yes, I'm fine. I should be at the bottom in just a few more minutes."
"Roger that, Dr Ellington. Just let us know when you're ready to be pulled back out."
"Yes, I'll give the signal once I'm ready to do so."
Ellington played out the rope as quickly as he could, with the goal of getting this over with as quickly as possible. After he descended another hundred feet or so, he endured a massive coughing fit, making him wish he'd thought to bring a gas mask. It's a bit late for that now, you fool.
Just as he pondered whether to give the order to be pulled back up, Ellington's feet touched down on a rocky ledge. Looking behind him with a sweep of his headlamp, he made the determination that the narrow ledge he was standing on would have to suffice, as it would be the epitome of foolishness to descend any farther. He had only about sixty feet of rope left, and the noxious fumes threatened to overwhelm him at any moment.
Working as quickly as he could, he sloughed off his backpack and extracted three cube-shaped objects. He placed them a few feet apart on the ledge, activating them as he did so. Once he completed the task of setting up the instrument packages and making sure they were transmitting data, he straightened back up again, his body filled with the pride of accomplishment rather than the raw fear he'd felt just a few moments before. The only thing that needed to be done now was to get pulled out of this hole, and he grinned at the prospect of treating his assistants to a nice dinner at a steakhouse once they got back to Cheyenne that evening.
Adjusting the microphone of his headset with his fingers, he said, "Okay fellows, I'm got the sensors placed and I'm ready to be pulled out of here."
"Yeah, we're already getting telemetry on our monitor up here," a voice responded on Ellington's receiver. "Hold on tight, we'll get you out of there before you know it."
Ellington's feet left the ground as his two unseen assistants pulled him upward via a winch mechanism. He heard a deep-throated rumble coming up from the darkness below, growing more voluminous by the second. The paralyzing panic and fear returning in full force, Ellington shouted, "Something's going on down here, you need to get me out as quickly as you can."
"Roger that."
Even though he began ascending upward at a quicker pace, Ellington's fear grew more intense than ever as the noise increased to a deafening roar. The air around him became too foul to breathe, and he covered his mouth and nose with his hand to keep the poisonous fumes from entering his body. Just as he got to the point of not being able to hold his breath any longer, all hell broke loose around him, with rocks showering down from above accompanied by a thunderous shaking of the entire sinkhole. Looking down with wide-eyed terror, the beam of his headlamp illuminated the top of a billowing cloud of steam racing up toward him at breakneck speed.
_Oh my God, I'm going to die. Oh God, please don't let my death be in vain._
He let out a primal scream for several horrifying seconds, followed by the screams of his assistants above as the superheated steam blasted out of the sinkhole with terrifying force.

<Sorry for the formatting issues - the text on Kindle does have proper paragraph indentations, etc.>


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, this feature doesn't seem to be available to me for your book specifically... I will read the sample, thanks for replying.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Doomwriter - I bit the bullet and went ahead and picked this book up last night and have read the first 25% of the book. For an early review I would not consider it a bad book and it kept me interested enough to keep me reading. I will post up a full review once I complete the book on the other thread and also AMAZON. 

Side note: I am not a grammer nazi; but to TG's point I did not pick up any grammer, spelling, or even formatting issues while reading. Compared to other novels I have read from more established authors, especially in this genre, that is a huge leap for a first time edition.

Also you only used the word RAD once. I feel that you could of increased this more throughout the book. YES. I am bringing back the word RAD and I support Jimmy's use of it to describe the motorhome.


----------



## Doomwriter (Oct 19, 2014)

Anyone else on here get a chance to read Winter Fall?

If so, I'd love to hear your opinion on it. What did you like most about it? What did you not like?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Doomwriter said:


> Anyone else on here get a chance to read Winter Fall?
> 
> If so, I'd love to hear your opinion on it. What did you like most about it? What did you not like?


You are more than welcome to post on other topics in this forum.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> You are more than welcome to post on other topics in this forum.


Agree with TG on this Doomwriter. In fact there are few topics that might interest you such as a topic on what inspired people (early books/tv/movies) to have a survival like idea; but also current events on what some people perceive to be signs toward some type of collapse or at least important enough to speak about.

Don't worry... besides threats by others to what TG may due to me (something about slicing me up as jerky) I haven't met any "bad" people on here. Come on in.. the water is fine.

Side note.. I had to pause on your book as between work and such I am juggling two thesis papers due on Saturday. I should have it finished over the weekend and will send you a message in regards to it. One of my main critical thoughts on it will actually apply to conversations about being prepared that you could find on this site.... just sayin....


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Sounds like a fun book! Welcome to the forum. Now make sure you engage with us and don't just disappear after trying to sell us your stuff. I'm in the middle of writing a book myself, have taken some time off from it though. We'd love to have you stick around I'm sure. ::clapping::


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Doomwriter said:


> Thanks, and as for the writing sample, you can read 10% of the book for free using the "Look inside" feature on my book page - all you have to do is to click on the book cover and it'll put up a window that shows the first 3-4 chapters of my book. I strongly encourage anyone interested in my book to do this, to make sure it's something you'd like to read before purchasing.


Good form. Care about the reader AND their pocketbook, instead of just yours. I like that. Nice job.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Well slap me sideways and call me stupid..


I don't roll that way, but I know this one girl... she likes leather and whips and she would be more than happy to....

Oh, wait... sorry, you meant that metaphorically, didn't you.

Never mind.


----------



## Doomwriter (Oct 19, 2014)

Don't worry, I'll post on other forums on here - it's a great resource for writing future books.  I'm just looking for feedback on what I've written so far, so I'm not making embarrassing mistakes (like guns used, etc.)


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

For $4, I added it to my tablet. It'll be a while before I can read it though. there are 3 or 4 other books in the queue before it.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Doomwriter - As the author of the book when someone highlights sections can you view that on your side? I know I have been highlighting things as I have gone along to pm you about later.. some good (The use of the word Rad  ) and some questionable stuff (such as I pm'ed you before about). 

Just curious. I'm sure once I get done I will have somethings to add; but for people who are on the fence - once things start happening it is an actually exciting book (you cost me an hour of sleep one night as I read about the large climatic scene) - BUT for the die hard prepper looking for knowledge and a how-to-guide there is some room for imporvement.


----------



## Doomwriter (Oct 19, 2014)

No, nothing a reader does shows up on my end - which is why I rely on feedback through reviews and discussions such as this forum.

I do admit my knowledge of actual prepping is probably a bit lacking - and the story does focus on an *unprepared* family who happens to have a prepper relative to take them in - I just thought that'd make for a more exciting story.  Perhaps I'll write an actual guide on how to prep for various scenarios someday - once I've become more knowledge about the topic, of course...lol.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Ha. It's all good from me and im sure you will get reviews and comments about it later. Have you yourself read one second after? Also a story about someone unprepared during an emp strike. Great novel along these lines. But the scenario you present is one of those "basically we are all f'd". Not much prepping one can do for it but Ryan does make an attempt to be ready. Some readers will ask what he stored or how he was able to store enough water and such. I'll finish your boom probably by Monday and send you a pm on the side as I said. I hope others read your book and offer the same. Also I may point you to other books of this genre and also threads on here to help flesh your ideas out. 

You just have to write my next thesis... Global economics. Ha.


----------

